# Deep's 29g Studioscape Journal -=[HQ Photo+]=- Abstract Desktop Background :D



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Everyone, 

Its been two weeks since i got my new plants and C02 system and things needed a trim. This is a new evolution of my abandonscape tank that never quite satisfied my vision. I really like the changes and wanted to share some photos with you all. Comments and questions welcome. 

I trimmed everything up the best i could and planted some of the baby tears. 










Here is where it was twelve days ago. 










And some more photos from the rescape process. 












Check out these roots!!












Shrimps enjoying the morsels I mixed up with the crypt. 












You can see how big everything was getting here : 






























I wanted to give this rooting hormone a try on some cuttings. Started a small experiment to see if it helps accelerate rooting for aquatic plants. 











Weird crypt leaf that came up as a loop.  and Ms. Cherry in back. 












Final scape for this week  















Thanks for looking everyone. Expect another update in about two weeks.


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

wonderful photo's! Great looking tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Your tank looks awesome, enjoy!


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't wait for it to fill in! your shrimp will love it


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

What kind of camera do you use if you don't mind me asking? By the way, that 5th and 10th picture are very impressive.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> What kind of camera do you use if you don't mind me asking? By the way, that 5th and 10th picture are very impressive.


Hey everyone!

Thanks for the comments and compliments  I finally have a little bit more diversity in my plants and it feels great to start a proper scape. The shrimp love to hang on the driftwood catching floaters... Cant wait till they start a colony. 

The camera I use a 1d mk II from Canon but similar results could be had with any digital slr camera. I am switching to a camera that will do video as well so look forward to some awesome clips 

More to come soon.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*3/21/10 Trimming and update Photos ++++ Before After*

Hey Everyone! Another update already!

4 days ago was the last trimming. I am finally getting some fast growth now that most of the plants have established more roots. Rooting ate up almost the entire rotalas but new growth in the top 5 nodes is getting much larger. 

The large bulb under the middle driftwood finally sprouted two red forks. I think it will be similar to a crypt but with round leaves. Fingers crossed because it would fill that space really well. 

Broke up the other two Baby tear pots and tried to lay out the carpet. 

Enjoy the photos. I am sure I will be updating again soon. I am going to try and do a roll over before and after for you. 
















































I cut the bottom of a plastic cup off to keep my duckweed from getting sucked anywhere it wants. 



-Peace


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's not duckweed. Salvinia, maybe? 

I like the tank!


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Those photos are amazing..! Beautiful tank, too..I love the driftwood.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Animated Gif Tank progress - 3 weeks*

Hello!

I made a simple animation to show the growth over the past three weeks since the tank was planted. 











I plan on extending this animation into the future to show changes and growth more clearly. I am thrilled with these results. . 

And one of my rasboras  










-Enjoy!


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Co2 usage questions*

I am using the red sea's paintball cylinder regulator for Co2 delivery in my aquarium. I think I had a faulty o ring or needle valve that was causing leakage in my system. Drained two 20 oz tanks in about 3 weeks. The second one only lasted one week maybe. 

If I raised the KH/GH of my water I would be able to use less Co2 correct? 

I think the plants and shrimp would appreciate that as well because I am using R/O water that is very pure. Anyone have thoughts?

I need to get these snails under control again too. They are making babies like mad. 










-Peace


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Just wanted to share one more here


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

DeepDownAbove said:


>


Looooove this picture!!! And this is a great looking tank :icon_smil


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Babies? Maybies.....*

Hey everyone! 

Another big trimming here and some more exciting news!

I am trying to let the algae go on the sides and back to see if it totally covers it eventually. Luckily the snails are blazing trails through it!.. 










Here is the growth in the last 7 days... The carpet is getting thicker the crypt on the right just exploded and so did the green matter on the left. Gave it a major trim and replanted half behind the monster crypt on the right. I am clipping back some of the old leaves on the Java ferns to focus on new growth. Just wish they grew faster. 










I really have been loving my little shrimps lately and their spunky attitudes. 










Who is this sexy lady?










Preggers for sho'!










One more pose... 










And the final look for tonight...  










Signing off.......


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l see you got some gda(green dust algae). just leave it alone for about 3-4weeks then scrape it off otherwise if you keep scrubbing it it'll just come back on the glass. Just thought that might help. Also l have to agree with funkyfish l love the ripples of water on that picture.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool stuff. Some of the best photography that I've seen on here in quite a while.
Bravo :thumbsup:
Any chance that you have a higher res copy of this shot?


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Digital Download for CL and Funkyfish*

Here is the download link to the photo with ripples in the water : 1.8mb Thanks for all the kind words and support!  Happy to do what I do.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

very nice tank! Where did you get your rcs from? Those females are completely solid red! You gotta let me know when you get a nice colony going because I would love to get some of your shrimp!


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Zeldar, 

Thanks for the note. I actually bought them on eBay believe it or not. I think she was a private aquarium owner that had too many. They ended up being about $1 each which is pretty dang good considering cheapest I saw them locally was @ 3 for $14.95 at A world of fish. Blew my mind.  But very happy with the purchase.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> l see you got some gda(green dust algae). just leave it alone for about 3-4weeks then scrape it off otherwise if you keep scrubbing it it'll just come back on the glass. Just thought that might help. Also l have to agree with funkyfish l love the ripples of water on that picture.


Thanks very much about the photo  I am going to try and keep my algae going for a while to see if it will completely black out the sides and back of my tank for me . Not sure if that is the best idea but we will cross that bridge when it comes.. 

-peace


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Update 3/28/2010*

Some more photos  

I wrapped some of the java moss around my driftwood and looking forward to the vine growing in.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*New updates :d*

I just got back from a short vacation but brought home some exciting surprises for my aquarium . Got some new inverts from a really small single owner fish store downtown. He said he had never seen anything like them before and neither had I. Pretty cool anyway. I also got the new mikroPump Waterfall from Zeus Industries in Chicago. It uses micro bubbles and surface tension to make simulated waterfalls in your aquarium. I cant explain it but somehow lasers are involved.. Like that cheesy airbubble one I had only way cooler..  They said it was based on research from new york and mentioned this fountain. 

http://gizmodo.com/5496727/making-water-run-uphill-with-lasers

Anyway.. I am going to take some more pictures  More soon!


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Photos!*

Here are those photos I promised!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

ey yo avatar fan haha


----------



## fishbreath (Feb 18, 2007)

What light fixture do you have there????


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Its a no name unit closeout from ebay. 

It runs 4x 24 watt T5 bulbs and I have 2 6500k and two Geissman bulbs one cooler and one warmer. You can program two banks ( 2 bulbs each ) to come on or off at different times with the timer and I always use the built in moonlight led's at night. It is pretty cheaply built but has worked very well. If you search around on ebay you will find something similar that suits your tank. Shop safe though


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

that light fixture looks really cool. How much did it come out to be? Pm if u dont wanna post on here... I think its a sundial but im not to sure. Nice evoloution of the tank


----------



## AquaNorth (Jan 27, 2010)

Great photo's Tank looks awesome. Glad to see another minnesotan here.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

April fools in full swing even on the planted tank forum. nice.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

jargonchipmunk said:


> April fools in full swing even on the planted tank forum. nice.


Hahah You better believe it!  Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your tank is outstanding. I love the depth the driftwood gives the tank. Please update often, I am really fascinated with your design.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

so that waterfall is a joke right? if not then i dont get why is tiny


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah just for fun  Yesterday being April fools and all. 

Sadly the waterfall is not real... 



problemman said:


> so that waterfall is a joke right? if not then i dont get why is tiny


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

DeepDownAbove said:


> Here are those photos I promised!


lol wtffff :hihi:


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Everyone, 

I left over the weekend to hang with family and when I got back my Co2 had been depleted and the tank developed a mix of hair algae because of it. Looking for tips to running a more stable system? It seems like my tank goes from 800 psi to 600 psi in about 2 weeks and then gone in a day or two. Anyone know the best time to swap tanks? I am looking at buying larger ones right now. I am just running 20 oz paintball tanks with the red sea regulator. 

Hope all is well and I will update again later this week hopefully. 

-Peace


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Algae tamed???*

I did a good cleaning today that ended in a lot more pearling that I have ever seen before. Do water changes often trigger pearling for others? 

Not much else new but some pretty decent growth and some major algae abatement. I will try and take another picture with less glare after the sun sets. As I am watching my tank the pearling on my babytears just ripped it out of the substrate lol. 

I gotta fix this.... 

OH lord... why! щ（ﾟДﾟщ）


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

DeepDownAbove said:


>


Great looking tank so this is where James Cameron got the idea for Avatar :icon_smil:tongue:.
I run a 20oz co2 tank on my 24g aquapod last around two months just got a new 24oz for $25 at Walmart should last 3 months I hope. What bps are you running?


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

HEINEKEN357 said:


> Great looking tank so this is where James Cameron got the idea for Avatar :icon_smil:tongue:.
> I run a 20oz co2 tank on my 24g aquapod last around two months just got a new 24oz for $25 at Walmart should last 3 months I hope. What bps are you running?


Hehe.. I might have to take some more "Avatar" style photos of my tank 

I think I have an airleak in my bubble counter ( tubing is not sealing as well as it could ) I might put some liquid electrical tape on the junctions and see if that helps any. Or just run a new line. 

Here is my tank as it stands right now...


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Tank Studio*

Hey Everyone, 

I cleared out a good portion of the infected rotala. I think my tank has been a lot more stable this last week and everything is finally growing enough roots to thrive. I dig the new red plant in the middle and cant wait for it to grow in. 3 female Cherry Reds are berried as well. I might add a few more cardinal tetras to balance the schools. 

Here is what we are looking at today.


----------



## MWBradshaw (Mar 21, 2010)

The plants in your tank are growing so nicely!! Looks good. Where abouts in MN are ya? I don't see too too many people from MN on here.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

MWBradshaw said:


> The plants in your tank are growing so nicely!! Looks good. Where abouts in MN are ya? I don't see too too many people from MN on here.


I grew up in the twin cities and am currently living down south near Winona MN. The bluffs convinced me to stick around for a while.  Thanks for the comment. If you ever have plants to share we should set up an exchange. I expect that in another month or two I will have a lot of waste because it has filled out so well. Still sculpting...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

tank looks tight, photos are ill too...
are you editing in photoshop?


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Photoshop?*

The only changes I make in photoshop are minor white balance adjustments and some sensor dust removal. In that last frame I darkened things a bit around the outside to make a clearer black frame. 

I enjoy taking photos and have a decent equipment set. That last photo was lit with 2 little strobes ( like studio lighting ). You dont need it to take good photos of an aquarium though. I wanted to go for the "sunspot" look with the brighter lighting in a pool on the pellia and on the tips of the crypts. Still a work in progress. Both the tank and the photos  

Thanks for the compliments  

Since I switched to the strobe setup I have been getting clearer images like these below. Also I included a shot of my setup. 




























-Peace


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

im more impressed by your makers mark collection than your tank... sorry

hahaha


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Haha.. First time I had Makers Mark was on an Amtrak ride back from Montana in the winter time. I think we got stuck or stalled out 3 times on the trip after already being delayed 12 hours getting to our station to start. The longest train ride I could ever care to be on. I don't remember the total hour count but I can thank Makers Mark for a much smoother ride...


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Tank looks fantastic! Love the shrimpies and your plant growth is phenominal, already filled in the tank. hehe . Keep up the good work,
and happy planting!
Your pal,


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

DeepDownAbove said:


>


You hacked yur tank? :biggrin:


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

VincentK said:


> You hacked yur tank? :biggrin:


Hahah I guess you could say something like that. I am better at photoshop than April Fools day though


----------



## Flippy (Apr 19, 2010)

Great tank! ( And funny photoshop pic too! ) :hihi:


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

It is starting to be more kayak friendly weather here on the mighty Mississippi river and I plan on starting an inspiration resource for aquascapes based on the natural river structures that have developed over time. Does anyone have any suggestions for things to look for other than compositionally appealing etc. etc. 

We will see how that project goes I guess. I cleaned out a bunch of the algae and did a small water change today. I have an abundance of the Salvinia that I will be looking to share soon if anyone needs some. Thanks for checking back  

-Peace


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Been Busy lately...*

Hey Everyone, 

I have been pretty busy lately so just some photos today. Some more artistic ones for you and I had fun with the distortion the tank glass causes . Enjoy!




























































































These last two might make for cool desktop background images.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

you're makers mark comment is epic, it sounds better than any advertising slogan. haha


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

*Kudos!~!*

Hey! I love the tank!! I am very envious of the growth and overall look of your tank! Very well planned out! Love the pictures as well! Very clear and detailed! 
AVATAR!! I want more avatar pix!! That was awesome!!


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice tank. Didn't you say it was your first aquascape? If it is, wow!


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

F22:

It was an epic journey indeed  


Maroman: 

I think the growth is because of my lighting spectrum and wattage. As a photographer light has always interested me. There many factors the change the directionality / qualities of light in nature and I tried to simulate this natural balance in my aquarium as well. The beginning and end of the day are naturally warmer as light bends through the atmosphere. Light at high noon is a high intensity cooler blue direct light that penetrates through flora and riverbeds to maximize photosynthesis. Plants use this time of the day to build up their energy to respire and grow. My light has a built in timer for two banks of 2 x 24 watt t5 bulbs. I have one 6500 bulb paired with a warmer giessmann bulb on bank-1 and a 6500 bulb paired with a cooler giessmann bulb on the bank-2. The warm bank comes on first and the cooler bank comes on to simulate high noon ( both intensity and color ). My tank is lit from 1pm-9pm daily so the afternoon sun will hit the tank when the second bank ( daylight + cool bulb ) turn on for 4 hours in the middle of the tank light cycle. 

Haha.. Sorry about that babble. Interesting to me and might be for someone else too.  

When I was a kid I was challenged to find the longest word in the dictionary. I think I gave up on "photosynthesize" because it sounded cool and reigned champion in my mind until this "antidisestablishmentarianism" business came about. 


Goes to figure I like light  


I will see what I can do about more avatar themed photos. I have some stuff in the works 


ClPat : 


Thanks very much. This is my first real go with aquascaping but I have a lot of gardening / plant knowledge I have been drawing on heavily. As for the scape I did do some sketches starting out to get a feel for my vision. I am loving how it is looking lately!  












-Peace


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Under Construction*

I decided to have another go at running this tank a little smoother. I had some intermittent CO2 problems that contributed to a few too many kinds of algae for really stunning photos. In looking at my original drawing and thinking about how much my shrimp hide I am making some plant lineup changes and going for a completely carpet aquarium. 

The middle of the driftwood will be a "window" into the shrimp colony that has been lined with the javamoss for babies. I got a larger variety of baby tears to blend the mid ground to a better background plant that wont OVERTAKE EVERYTHING. You can see the wisteria is actually growing above the tank now too. I plan on it all being phased out so the shrimp are much more visible.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol, did you photoshop those in?


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Hahha*

I actually did hang the caution tape . 

lolz.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is a youtube video of this tank. Shot in infrared and timelapse with some color photos for drama 

Track is the start of Melegben Teregetek by DJ Naga. 

Enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheStudioscape#p/a/u/0/FMlfwl0iSRk


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Uh oh*

So my new plants did not show this week and I am flying across the country Monday morning. I was hoping to have a nice scape ready for everyone to see but instead my plants got to sit in a mail truck for an extra 70+ hours only to show up moments too late. 

No updates until the 17th I would say. Wish my plants luck! I think they need it.


----------

